#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Gynäkomastie OP beidseitig >

## alex2569

Hallo Zusammen.
Ich hatte am 04.05.20 eine Gynäkomastie OP beidseitig und habe mir nun mal von meinem Hausarzt den endgültigen Arztbrief zukommen lassen, da anscheinend heutzutage kein Hausarzt mehr in der Lage ist einem das verständlich zu erklären. Ich hoffe nun mal, dass mir diesen in "normalem" Deutsch mal erklären kann. Vielen Dank schon im Voraus. 
Gruß Alex Schuck

----------

